# RCI Bonus Weeks



## dappledwilly (Sep 18, 2012)

I just got a call from Mike at Premium Timeshare Exchange asking if I was interested in renting out any of my 3 RCI bonus weeks that I have that expire at the end of the year. I am not aware that I have any bonus weeks in RCI. I certainly can't see them in my account. I suspect that this is some sort of scam and so I told him to call back tomorrow but what I would like to find out is....

Does RCI give out bonus weeks? If so, how are they used and where in my account can I see if I have any available? I have an RCI Weeks account.

Any information would be appreciated.

Thanks

Dappledwilly


----------



## BevL (Sep 18, 2012)

I have gotten a few bonus weeks from RCI and could see them in my "other weeks" link at the bottom of my list of deposits.

But it is a scam.  How could he know that you have bonus weeks in your RCI account, if in fact they are there?  RCI didn't tell him as they have a strict no rental policy.

Added to that that bonus weeks are pretty much useless except for very last minute travel to places nobody wants to go at times nobody wants to go there - my opinion -and five will get you ten that your "rental" will end up costing you some sort of fee to this guy for services that don't live up to the hype.


----------



## catwgirl (Sep 18, 2012)

This is an old scam.  My friend got the same call.  I think they wanted $300 or $600 each to put her weeks in the rental pool.  Then she was "guaranteed" $1200 to $2000 each or something like that when they rented.   Supposedly corporations wanted these weeks for conventions, etc.  She had heard me speak of bonus weeks and didn't realize she had any in her account.  They told her she had 6 bonus weeks available.  When she showed interest and told them to call her back after she received her tax return, they suddenly "found" that she had 12 bonus weeks available.  

There are variations on the theme, but still a SCAM.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Sep 18, 2012)

Not to mention, renting anything you obtain from RCI is against their policies.


----------



## RX8 (Sep 19, 2012)

This company states on their website _"Premium Timeshare Exchange specializes in bringing timeshare buyers and sellers together."_
In other words they are an advertising company.  

I am not an expert but it appears that they should fall under the requirements of the relatively new Florida statute 721.20:

9)(a)  Prior to listing or advertising a timeshare interest for resale, a resale service provider shall provide to the timeshare interest owner a description of any fees or costs relating to the advertising, listing, or sale of the timeshare interest that the timeshare interest owner, or any other person, must pay to the resale service provider or any third party, when such fees or costs are due, *and the ratio or percentage of the number of listings of timeshare interests for sale versus the number of timeshare interests sold by the resale service provider for each of the previous 2 calendar years. 

*(b)  Failure to disclose this information in writing constitutes an unfair and deceptive trade practice pursuant to chapter 501. Any contract entered into in violation of this subsection is void and the purchaser is entitled to a full refund of any moneys paid to the resale service provider. 

While I have seen this required info on other Florida advertising company websites (and all of those I have seen have stated their sales rate is 1% or less), this company does not list this info anywhere on their website.  

I suppose they COULD provide that info to the "customer" just before having them sign the contract but somehow I doubt it.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 19, 2012)

I have gotten this call several times.  It's a scam.  They will ask for an upfront fee and do nothing for it.  Do not be taken in by the lies.  As Yvonne said, you cannot rent anything of RCI's.


----------



## pacodemountainside (Sep 19, 2012)

Wyndham sales people used to pass out  RCI Bonus Certificates  very freely. After reading all the restrictions and fees  were worthless.

Also, one does get unlimited  last call and get-a-ways.

As other posters  indicated you cannot legally  "rent" RCI reservations even with gift certificate. And, yes how did they access your account?

A recent variation of this scam is you have a  $500 or whatever amount  credit leftover from last vacation. However, only way you can use is by putting   $1,995 or more on credit card for their  special offer(week in Hawaii including air fare  and rental car) which cannot be used until  two months out when can no longer be disputed with credit card company.


----------



## jhoug (Jun 15, 2013)

*Premium Timeshare Exchange scam*

Just thought I would keep this thread going, as these scammers are still alive and at it. 
Another scam: Premium Timeshare Exchange in Sanford, Florida
I have been too upset to post.  
My husband and I own timeshares, so about 2-3 mos ago when we were visiting his parents, my MIL asks what do I think about calls from people calling to rent your RCI weeks.  I basically told her the same info posted here.  
1. Cold callers are a scam. 
2. I usually just hang up or don't answer 407 (Florida) area codes. 
3.  Never pay an upfront fee. 
4.  It is against RCI rules to rent out exchanges. 
5.  II still gives some "bonus weeks" but you see them in your account, if RCI still did it like they used to years ago, you would see these weeks in your account. 
6.  If the caller implies they are representing RCI, and you ask them specifically if they are RCI they will say no or change the topic. 

Anyway, after I've done my spiel, we start to realize that she is asking this because FIL has already paid money to these scammers and she wants someone else to corroborate her claims. 
We find out FIL had been contacted by them, told they can rent his "bonus weeks" from RCI (which he had no idea he had--because they don't exist) for $2100/week, but he would need to pay an upfront fee of $400/each.  We find out he has paid them $1200, and signed a "contract".  We look at this contract and it is totally bogus, basically mentions a few things about advertising for 90 days, and after that period, if they have not rented his weeks, then they can extend only at his request.  No mention about his specifically owned timeshare or units etc. 
 Anyway, as some mentioned above, we advise he do a chargeback on his CC with which he paid them.  Well, it's a few months later, and apparently the CC company sided with these SCAMMERS, I'm assuming because they produced the signed "contract" as their proof of an agreement to do NOTHING. 
  People!  Look at their website, which I not spell out here and give them more publicity, but it easy to figure out.  They just show pictures of a bunch of timeshares, hardly list any identifying information, just a rate.  No specific dates or unit or amenity information as any timeshare user on here renting know that people are looking for etc. 
Please do not waste your money.  
Oh and also for the record, they claim to have an A+, BBB rating, (which helped hook my FIL) but what you will see on their website is a BBB knockoff with a bunch of shill postings. 
Check the real BBB website, and you will see complaints just like this one I have posted.

Don't deal with them or anyone like them.  Please.


----------



## BamaBlue (Oct 2, 2013)

I just got the same type call.. he asked if I would be interested in renting out my 4 bonus weeks that I haven't used from RCI for about 1800 dollars a piece. I told him I was busy and asked for his number to call him back. he did give me a number but I came here to see if there was anything about this first... glad to find this post... thanks again....


----------



## stinkypete1211 (Oct 22, 2013)

I received the same call today to rent out my RCI 'Bonus Weeks'. After they mentioned that I needed to pay an enroll fee, I did a quick search on TUG and found this tread. When I asked what company they are representing, he said it Pro Timeshare Resales. Since they are not affiliated with RCI or Wyndham, I declined the offer. Phone number on caller ID was 855-207-6683.


----------



## FlaKmunKy (Dec 11, 2013)

dappledwilly said:


> I just got a call from Mike at Premium Timeshare Exchange asking if I was interested in renting out any of my 3 RCI bonus weeks that I have that expire at the end of the year. I am not aware that I have any bonus weeks in RCI. I certainly can't see them in my account. I suspect that this is some sort of scam and so I told him to call back tomorrow but what I would like to find out is....
> 
> Does RCI give out bonus weeks? If so, how are they used and where in my account can I see if I have any available? I have an RCI Weeks account.
> 
> ...



it is a scam, RCI doesnt usually give out bonus weeks, resorts will somteimes give you a 6 digit reference code to add a bonus week... but even then every company that calls people telling them that is a scam.  They always want money up front and then they never speak with you again.  I have talked to several people who have actually went for it and they got screwed.


----------



## jhoug (Mar 22, 2014)

*Premium Timeshare update to this thread*

Just found out about the time of my other post, Florida AG, Pam Bondi has an investigation and enforcements of this company and others. 

see following links:

http://myfloridalegal.com/__8525630...74005932D3?Open&Highlight=0,premium,timeshare

http://www.myfloridalegal.com/newsrel.nsf/newsreleases/56A30A43888830C485257B820064BF8E


----------

